# Waiting after applying for a job



## bath (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm guessing this may have been discussed before (although I haven't been able to find any threads on this subject), but since each case can be quite different I decided to go ahead and seek some advise from you guys. 

I was wondering how long one should expect to be kept waiting after applying for a job. In my case it's a senior managers job in a somewhat specialized field, which has been available for over half a year. I have other option available which I have to consider, so I need to decide when to give up on this job to pursue those options. 

After google'ing it a bit, it's seems the general consensus is that if you haven't heard anything within a couple of weeks you're most likely out of the running. Do you guys feel the same applies to Dubai employers as well, or should I give it more time? (It's been two weeks now). Do these things generally take even more time during the summer months?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's no concrete answer to your question. 

But, yes, it's generally accepted that if you don't hear back within a week or two they're not interested in you. 

Bigger companies do tend to have longer time frames and the closing date may be a month after the initial job posting and may not bother contacting prospective recruits till after the closing date. 

Really big companies such as IBM with 400,000 employees may take months to recruit someone due to internal bureaucratic delays.

But in your case if the job has been advertised for more than six months that tells me the company isn't fully serious about filling the role. The exception might be that it's a very specialised role and there's few people who can fill it, but if they still haven't contacted you that probably tells you they don't find you a suitable candidate. 

Still, have you tried following up? Call the company, try to speak directly with the hiring manager and not some minor flunkey. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. 

Hiring is a byzantine process anywhere but especially so in Dubai. Lots of companies are blatant in only wanting a certain gender or nationality. The Lebanese mafia is alive and well. Favoritism is always a factor - hiring someone's nephew over a better qualified candidate. There's no laws regulating the recruitment process which is why looking for work in the UAE is often a frustrating and mysterious experience. 





bath said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm guessing this may have been discussed before (although I haven't been able to find any threads on this subject), but since each case can be quite different I decided to go ahead and seek some advise from you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> There's no concrete answer to your question.
> 
> But, yes, it's generally accepted that if you don't hear back within a week or two they're not interested in you.
> 
> ...


I would agree with this, doesn't hurt to reach out.

I was in a similar position, management role in a highly specialized field that had been open for months. The process took about 10 weeks to get an offer from initial phone interview with several periods of over a week without contact from the company. I had a headhunter involved that was contacting me and pushing them but if he hadn't been involved it could have taken even longer.

Have you been flown in for an interview or only phone?


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

My husbands offer too 6 months from initial contact to concrete offer. Also a head hunter pushing so could have gone on even longer. He had 2 face to face interviews in this time, they just seemed in no rush at all.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I know some that's high up at one of the main department stores here, took her 18 months in all due to the farcical practises here. I've also heard of people being phoned up and offered jobs when they've long given up and gone back home. Ramadan starts in a few weeks so there is another month you can write off and presume you won't hear anything.

I'd chase the existing position with the odd email to HR while exploring the other options. If they original people get back to you and it's the job you actually want, consider it a bonus.


----------



## KHHK88 (May 28, 2012)

It seems to vary depending on which sector you are involved in. For example, I applied for a job over two months ago and have just been called up for interview. Best option is to send a quick email, show you are still interested, yet don't bet on it and keep all your options open.


----------



## bath (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the answers everyone, I guess I'll try hearing from them in a week or so to reiterate my interest - without holding my breath over it.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mate, I wouldn't give up, my wife applied for a job with the worlds biggest hotel management chain. She got no acknowledgement of her application (management postition too!) and took a job with another company. I kid you not, two months later, she gets an email inviting her to an interview!

Add Ramadan into the equation and you could be facing another two months delay (one month for Ramadan itself and then another month for the beauracracy to catch up)

This place is like no other I have ever been involved in:confused2:


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

You cannot expect that anyone will follow up after answering an ad here. It is all up to you. You need to be finding the contacts at the company and getting them on the phone or sending emails direct to the right people. And doing it over and over once you find the right contact

I cannot tell you how many emails and phone calls it took me to get interviews for jobs that when I got in the door received offers pretty much before the end of the interview (i.e., jobs I was uniquely qualified for). Like @wazza says this place is like no other I have ever been involved in.

Then they will tell you they need you immediately


----------



## bath (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice  I just sent a follow up email to the head of HR (it's a small company, so I suppose that's the right person to contact) and we'll just see how it goes from there.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been waiting to hear for a second face to face interview. The HR guy told me they wanted to fly me over for a second interview and applied for my visa about a week ago. I have asked him to confirm the date about twice now and he replied they were waiting for the visa. Its now a week since my last email and I am sure they have the visa, however I havent heard from the HR guy. Should I shoot him yet another email to ask for progress or should I just wait it out? Would that appear too eager to join? Would this be a disadvantage if I want to negotiate my salary package? I am somewhat troubled as its a job I really want and seems like I am in a limbo at the moment.


----------



## bath (Jul 4, 2012)

Just a quick update, I have received a reply stating that my application is being reviewed and that I will be contacted when they've concluded their review. So seems it just takes a little extra time


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Swerveut said:


> Should I shoot him yet another email to ask for progress or should I just wait it out? Would that appear too eager to join? Would this be a disadvantage if I want to negotiate my salary package? I am somewhat troubled as its a job I really want and seems like I am in a limbo at the moment.


Shoot the email. If the interview doesnt happen this coming week, it is going to be a LONG time before it probly will happen as most locals go on hiatus of sleeping during the entire day, ie - fasting, and the rest are left to try and muster thru a few hours work when no one else is working in the uae, so nothing is really getting done anyhow, anywhere. He is probly on his wind down getting ready for the month long 'holiday'. The visa may very well not of come through as things are already starting to go slower in my neck of the woods, which is government related. Seems everyone is already on the preholiday, for the start of Ramadan.


----------



## deniz (Nov 11, 2009)

Swerveut said:


> I have been waiting to hear for a second face to face interview. The HR guy told me they wanted to fly me over for a second interview and applied for my visa about a week ago. I have asked him to confirm the date about twice now and he replied they were waiting for the visa. Its now a week since my last email and I am sure they have the visa, however I havent heard from the HR guy. Should I shoot him yet another email to ask for progress or should I just wait it out? Would that appear too eager to join? Would this be a disadvantage if I want to negotiate my salary package? I am somewhat troubled as its a job I really want and seems like I am in a limbo at the moment.


I would say if you have followed up twice, no need to send another email. Just wait and follow up if you don't hear back within the next two weeks. Even if Ramadan is coming, your email will change nothing if the first two did not..


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Swerveut said:


> I have been waiting to hear for a second face to face interview. The HR guy told me they wanted to fly me over for a second interview and applied for my visa about a week ago. I have asked him to confirm the date about twice now and he replied they were waiting for the visa. Its now a week since my last email and I am sure they have the visa, however I havent heard from the HR guy. Should I shoot him yet another email to ask for progress or should I just wait it out? Would that appear too eager to join? Would this be a disadvantage if I want to negotiate my salary package? I am somewhat troubled as its a job I really want and seems like I am in a limbo at the moment.



Definitely follow up. If it has been more than a day they completely forgot they were supposed to do something. You should not go more than 2 days without being in touch. The HR people will not get it done unless continually reminded.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, just heard from them today. Apparently the HR person misapplied for my visa, the dumbf***. Dunno whats next. This guy is amazing, apparently he is emirati, only speaks broken english, replies in one line answers without reading half the emails, and never answers his phone. Dunno what to make of it. Might have to pull in a couple of sick leaves now from my workplace when my real leaves lapse away.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Swerveut said:


> Yeah, just heard from them today. Apparently the HR person misapplied for my visa, the dumbf***. Dunno whats next. This guy is amazing, apparently he is emirati, only speaks broken english, replies in one line answers without reading half the emails, and never answers his phone. Dunno what to make of it. Might have to pull in a couple of sick leaves now from my workplace when my real leaves lapse away.


That actually sounds about normal. Just be glad someone realized it was misplaced. Normally they would just keep saying it will be ready in a couple days, inshallah, and not actually look to see what happened to it.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone ever give an interview in Ramadan??

I figure now that since I am unfortunately again on the visa list, it will be Ramadan time when my interview actually comes around...inshallah...Any advice? What can I expect? is it a good idea to give an interview in Ramadan??


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Swerveut said:


> Anyone ever give an interview in Ramadan??
> 
> I figure now that since I am unfortunately again on the visa list, it will be Ramadan time when my interview actually comes around...inshallah...Any advice? What can I expect? is it a good idea to give an interview in Ramadan??


I believe Interviews can be done in Ramadhan!
Why not?


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

people being grumpy, low on sugar, etc? If its scheduled early in the day then that could be normal.


----------



## deniz (Nov 11, 2009)

Swerveut said:


> people being grumpy, low on sugar, etc? If its scheduled early in the day then that could be normal.


I think you worry too much. Be confident and you will get the job. Good luck!


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you. I just received my visa finally. The HR is working on my ticket to fly in coming Saturday.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Great, I received the ticket today, but seems like they put a wrong middle name on it. This company is just prone to too many errors, I am starting to wonder if it may even be worth it. I am hoping they can get it corrected in time. I am scheduled to fly in to AD on Sunday morning, do a face to face interview, then do medical on moday and fly back the same night. Wish me luck! Enshallah.


----------

